# New York Ninja



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

Okay.  This is an instant classic.  The movie is... well, it's terrific.  And by that I mean it's terrible.  But so bad that it's good.  

The film was recorded in the mid-1980s but never completed.  A film preservation company gained the rights to the film, with no audio, storyboards or script, and they finished the movie.  

It's campy and silly, but also reminds me why I wanted to be a ninja in the 1980s.  






It's available on blu-ray.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2022)

Never heard of it, looks really aweful....so why do I now just HAVE to see it. 

Worse yet, go to IMDB and look at the cast...the Ninja is played by John Liu, and he does not show up at all in the top list of characters...but Don Wilson gets top billing as his voice 😆


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Okay.  This is an instant classic.  The movie is... well, it's terrific.  And by that I mean it's terrible.  But so bad that it's good.
> 
> The film was recorded in the mid-1980s but never completed.  A film preservation company gained the rights to the film, with no audio, storyboards or script, and they finished the movie.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

This was actually on the other night.  Not one of Benny the Jet's best roles, but I could not stop watching.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> This was actually on the other night.  Not one of Benny the Jet's best roles, but I could not stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks terrible.  I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2022)

I've been hard pressed to find something as bad as.....











And its conveniently placed pommel horse


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Okay.  This is an instant classic.  The movie is... well, it's terrific.  And by that I mean it's terrible.  But so bad that it's good.
> 
> The film was recorded in the mid-1980s but never completed.  A film preservation company gained the rights to the film, with no audio, storyboards or script, and they finished the movie.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha.. I would watch that.  I've seen every Sharknado.. Sign me up.  They should still make the move. Script and all set in the same time period.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've been hard pressed to find something as bad as.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> This was actually on the other night.  Not one of Benny the Jet's best roles, but I could not stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that should be my tagline.  Death is a game nobody plays twice. lol.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> ha ha ha.. I would watch that.  I've seen every Sharknado.. Sign me up.  They should still make the move. Script and all set in the same time period.


They did make the movie.  I have it on blu-ray.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:


I hit the stop button after seeing who the actor was.  First thing my mind was this was going be horrible.  Right before 7 seconds the last thing I heard was "The spirit of Bruce Lee."  


Steve said:


> They did make the movie.  I have it on blu-ray.


I'm going to hunt that movie down It's gotta be on the net somewhere.  You and I bump heads from time to time.. so I won't question why you have it on blu-ray ha ha ha. Or why someone put it on blue ray.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:


OMG  did he just do a spinning back kick on a horse ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:


Agreed.  It's especially bad because Bruce Lee made it.

That movie is about Zen.  It had me at the monkey cave, but then it lost me at the barrel of oil.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Agreed.  It's especially bad because Bruce Lee made it.
> 
> That movie is about Zen.  It had me at the monkey cave, but then it lost me at the barrel of oil.


Sort of.  As best as I can tell, Bruce Lee wrote the basic concept, but it was produced in the post-Lee era where everyone was trying to cash in on his name.

And the most famous Asian actor of the time, after Lee, was the white guy, David Carradine.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I hit the stop button after seeing who the actor was.  First thing my mind was this was going be horrible.  Right before 7 seconds the last thing I heard was "The spirit of Bruce Lee."
> 
> I'm going to hunt that movie down It's gotta be on the net somewhere.  You and I bump heads from time to time.. so I won't question why you have it on blu-ray ha ha ha. Or why someone put it on blue ray.



Couple times each month, we watch a terrible movie as a family.  It's a family tradition.  My adult son found NY Ninja and brought it over this weekend.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:


Inspired by Bruce Lee..ha ha ha.. Bruce was on that stuff.  

Thundar the Barbarian called.  He want's his clothes back




Ringo said they can borrow his clothes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Maybe not...  but this one is pretty bad:



Yes, it is rather bad, I have actually endured it from beginning to end....but worse than Gymkata.....that's a tough call... to know you'd have to watch both back to back.....and I do mean *you* cuz I'm not going to do it....no way...not sure I'd make it out alive 😱😨


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, it is rather bad, I have actually endured it from beginning to end....but worse than Gymkata.....that's a tough call... to know you'd have to watch both back to back.....and I do mean *you* cuz I'm not going to do it....no way...not sure I'd make it out alive 😱😨


Arguably not a martial arts movie, but if we're talking about terrible movies, surely Zardoz deserves a mention:


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Arguably not a martial arts movie, but if we're talking about terrible movies, surely Zardoz deserves a mention:


I blame this guy lol.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

I blame this guy too


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

56 seconds into the movie.. What I learned.
1. She didn't know where she got cut
2. Slow motion falling down the steps lol classic
3. She never says I love you in person. ha ha ha
4. Why was there a cowboy in New York?
5. Coolest knife throw ever ha ha ha

19 minutes into the movie. 
I don't if I can make it lol.  B

OH MY G...... Ninja on roller skates... I'm done 🤣


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I blame this guy lol.
> 
> View attachment 28049


When I was very young JR Puffinstuff gave me nightmares. That was some trippy dippy stuff!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

New York Ninja wasn't that bad.  I've seen worse.   I watched it all the way to the end. Including the rap at the end lol. 

I'm so glad there wasn't an LA Ninja.  You know you are working with a low budget movie when ketchup packets are used for blood and you can only afford 3 packets.

Now it's time to wash that movie from my eyes and forget that I ever saw it.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Sort of.  As best as I can tell, Bruce Lee wrote the basic concept, but it was produced in the post-Lee era where everyone was trying to cash in on his name.
> 
> And the most famous Asian actor of the time, after Lee, was the white guy, David Carradine.


The technical term is "Irish".


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've been hard pressed to find something as bad as.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one on this planet that liked this moved.  I must have seen it 8 times growing up.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 7, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Am I the only one on this planet that liked this moved.  I must have seen it 8 times growing up.


I've seen it at least 96 times.  It gets better every time. 

It's basically got the same plot as _Commando_, but with no guns, just gymnastics.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> And its conveniently placed pommel horse


so you are telling me that it's impossible for a pommel horse to be placed in a village full of crazy people in the middle of no where and that Gymkata couldn't be real?






This is completely realistic. There's one in the middle of my street and half of my city is crazy lol  Totally believable.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2022)

Steve said:


> Arguably not a martial arts movie, but if we're talking about terrible movies, surely Zardoz deserves a mention:



I see your Zardoz and raise you a Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Am I the only one on this planet that liked this moved.  I must have seen it 8 times growing up.



And you actually admit it..IN PUBLIC!!!!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 8, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I see your Zardoz and raise you a Buckaroo Banzai


This is the way.  Yes on one, no on two.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Buckaroo Banzai


Best movie ever.  I never get tired of watching that one


Xue Sheng said:


> And you actually admit it..IN PUBLIC!!!!


Yep.  You know me.  I don't hesitate to admit stuff lol.  I saw these movies at a younger age so they probably had a different affect on me than some of you guys who are older. lol.  I was around 13 or 14 when gymkata came out.  If TKD tricking was a thing back then and if there was a school around me.  I would have definitely been doing that.  Back then I was all into Skateboard tricks, bmx tricks, doing back flips off stuff, and trying to swing completely around on the pull up bars in the park.  Without chalk on my hands lol.  I still remember the blisters and the day my hands slipped during the swing lol.

I watch a lot of B movies during the happy points of my life so it's not just the movie that made it good.  It's the other memories that the movies trigger.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Best movie ever.  I never get tired of watching that one
> 
> Yep.  You know me.  I don't hesitate to admit stuff lol.  I saw these movies at a younger age so they probably had a different affect on me than some of you guys who are older. lol.  I was around 13 or 14 when gymkata came out.  If TKD tricking was a thing back then and if there was a school around me.  I would have definitely been doing that.  Back then I was all into Skateboard tricks, bmx tricks, doing back flips off stuff, and trying to swing completely around on the pull up bars in the park.  Without chalk on my hands lol.  I still remember the blisters and the day my hands slipped during the swing lol.
> 
> I watch a lot of B movies during the happy points of my life so it's not just the movie that made it good.  It's the other memories that the movies trigger.



Yup, I'm, older


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2022)

Steve said:


> Arguably not a martial arts movie, but if we're talking about terrible movies, surely Zardoz deserves a mention:



I saw that when I was about 8. I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2022)

Anyway from Australia. Nicole kidman the ninja.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Anyway from Australia. Nicole kidman the ninja.


Nightmaster.. what a horrible title lol


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Anyway from Australia. Nicole kidman the ninja.


Nicole Kidman???  Wow. That’s a real gem.


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I saw that when I was about 8. I probably shouldn't have.


I feel the same way about Barbarella.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2022)

Steve said:


> I feel the same way about Barbarella.



I'm not sure there is a proper age to see Barbarella. 

1968 Jane in Barbarella..... 1969 Peter in Easy Rider .... I recommend Easy Rider....


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I see your Zardoz and raise you a Buckaroo Banzai


Hey!  Buckaroo Banzai is a classic that was way ahead of its time!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Hey!  Buckaroo Banzai is a classic that was way ahead of its time!!



as was Plan 9 from outer space


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 9, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> as was Plan 9 from outer space


And don't forget...




I remember watching this as a teen. Lots of funny stuff. I especially enjoyed the scene with the tomato chasing someone, and you could see the wheels on the dolly the tomato is sitting on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> And don't forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or....Glen or Glenda


----------

